# 3500 Calories To Lose A Pound, Is This Formula All Wrong?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fat loss is all about energy balance. Almost everybody has heard that there’s 3,500 calories in a pound of fat, so if you create a negative energy balance of 3500 calories in a week, you lose a pound of weight. Create a negative energy balance of 7000 calories (deficit) in a week and you tip [...]

*Read More...*


----------

